# NZXT H440 V2 PWM Fan Hub, was ist das?



## iTryX (8. November 2015)

Hallo

Ich habe eine Frage zum Neuen NZXT H440 V2:

In der Beschreibung steht, es habe einen PWM Fan Hub, ich rate mal es hat Ähnlichkeiten mit einer Lüftersteuerung.
Ist es eine Lüftersteuerung und wie funktioniert sie?
Ist es z.B wie beim Aerocool DS 200, dass an der Oberseite 3 Möglichkeiten zum Einstellen sind?
Lohnt sich der Aufpreis oder doch das "alte" H440?

Antworten wären hilfreich


----------



## DerKabelbinder (8. November 2015)

Soweit ich weiß ist das nur ein einfacher Verteiler, ersetzt also keine eigenständige Steuerung.
So ist es zumindestbei meinem H440 der Fall


----------



## iTryX (8. November 2015)

Hmm, ok danke.
Ist natürlich doof...


----------



## DarkMatterS (9. November 2015)

Oh, es gibt ne neue Version 
Ich mochte das alte schon ziemlich, hoffentlich haben sie jetzt mit der ein paar Makel ausgebessert.
Also ein PWM Fan Hub heisst für mich einer mit 4 Pin Anschluss. Der aus dem alten hatte das definitiv nicht, das war nur ein Verteiler, der von Phanteks dagegen schon.
Und zitiert man Caseking bestätigt das eine Steuerung.


> Außerdem wurde in das H440 V2 ein PWM-Lüfterverteiler integriert, an dem  bis zu acht 3-Pin-Lüfter angeschlossen werden können - das heißt, man  kann über den Fan-Hub alle im Gehäuse verbauten Lüfter durch das  Mainboard regeln lassen


----------



## Leob12 (10. November 2015)

ob 3 oder 4 Pin, an sich egal, kann man beides steuern und ist somit eine Lüftersteuerung^^


----------



## iTryX (10. November 2015)

Ja gut, das wollte ich wissen


----------



## mrdick (19. November 2015)

Hab mir das neue H440 (V2) geholt, bin aber eher enttäuscht. Optische Unterschiede: Größere Belüftungsschlitze oben und an der Front, längliche Anti-Vibrations-Pads bei den Festplatten und PWM-Hub. Das wars! In meinem Fall sind auch die Slotblenden bei den PCI-Steckplätzen nicht mehr hochglanz-schwarz sondern matt-schwarz (aber da gabs bei V1 schon Unterschiede). Warum ich enttäuscht bin ? Weil ich mir gerade wegen des PWM-Hubs die V2 gekauft habe und sie einfach nicht funktionieren will. Habe sieben 3-Pin Lüfter angeschlossen und das PWM-Signalkabel an mein Mainboard, aber egal was ich im BIOS einstelle, die Lüfter drehen immer Vollgas. Dazu kommt, dass sich der Reset-Taster nicht drücken lässt und die Frontabdeckung nun etwas dünner ist und hin- und her wackelt. Entweder hatte ich mit meinem V2 Pech, oder es sind Serienfehler... ?!


----------



## iTryX (20. November 2015)

Danke für deine Antwort, tut mir leid dass ich es erst heute gesehen habe 
Ich werde wohl das NZXT S340 in weiß nehmen


----------



## iTryX (20. November 2015)

mrdick schrieb:


> Hab mir das neue H440 (V2) geholt, bin aber eher enttäuscht. Optische Unterschiede: Größere Belüftungsschlitze oben und an der Front, längliche Anti-Vibrations-Pads bei den Festplatten und PWM-Hub. Das wars! In meinem Fall sind auch die Slotblenden bei den PCI-Steckplätzen nicht mehr hochglanz-schwarz sondern matt-schwarz (aber da gabs bei V1 schon Unterschiede). Warum ich enttäuscht bin ? Weil ich mir gerade wegen des PWM-Hubs die V2 gekauft habe und sie einfach nicht funktionieren will. Habe sieben 3-Pin Lüfter angeschlossen und das PWM-Signalkabel an mein Mainboard, aber egal was ich im BIOS einstelle, die Lüfter drehen immer Vollgas. Dazu kommt, dass sich der Reset-Taster nicht drücken lässt und die Frontabdeckung nun etwas dünner ist und hin- und her wackelt. Entweder hatte ich mit meinem V2 Pech, oder es sind Serienfehler... ?!



Achja, dü könntest ja mal versuchen 4Pin Lüfter anzuschließen.


----------



## PC-Freak14 (25. April 2016)

Bei Caseking gibt es das V2 günstiger als das Orginal, sollte man das kaufen? Da kann doch was nicht stimmen, oder?


----------



## idge (27. April 2016)

mrdick schrieb:


> [..] Habe sieben 3-Pin Lüfter angeschlossen und das PWM-Signalkabel an mein Mainboard, aber egal was ich im BIOS einstelle, die Lüfter drehen immer Vollgas.[..]


Du musst sicherstellen daß der Anschluss am Motherboard auch tatsächlich ein PWM Signal an den FanHub weitergibt. Viele haben gar nicht überall Anschlüsse, die auch tatsächlich ein PWM Signal vom 4. Pin schicken, sondern werden bloß analog geregelt (Case_FanX, OPT_2+ etc)  - weshalb häufig empfohlen wird den Stecker entweder gleich in den Anschluss für den CPU Lüfter zu stecken (dort ist garantiert eins) oder in den CPU_OPT, sofern dieser über eine Weiche mit dem Hauptlüfteranschluss verbunden ist.


----------

